# Male Saulosi?



## davegius (Nov 27, 2007)

I got three of these little guys, maybe 1.25 inches, and I was told they were all Saulosi. Does this look like a Saulosi transforming into a male, or is it possibly some kind of yellow lab hybrid?

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc17 ... 010391.jpg


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Eh. 1.25" is a bit small to be turning, and unless there's already a dominant male, he'd have major stripes by now. I'd say that's not saulosi.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

How about a pic of all 3? Were they all sold out of the same group that was claimed to be all Saulosi?

That one is not a Saulosi, the body shape and head is wrong and the body color is odd and shinyish, does look kinda Yellow Lab-ish , but not a Yellow Lab.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Definately not Saulosi


----------



## davegius (Nov 27, 2007)

They all three look pretty much identical...another reason why I had doubts since I didnt think all three would be males and coloring up at that size. Anyway, they were thrown in for free with some polits that I bought. Ill just assume they are some kind of yellow lab/?? hybrid.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

davegius said:


> Ill just assume they are some kind of yellow lab/?? hybrid.


Probably a very good assumption.


----------

